# ITT we discuss Video Gaming tropes that put us off.



## Lulu (Feb 14, 2014)

Just in case you don't know what  are hit the link. 
So as I was saying,what are those tropes that you don't like in a game? Or find not fun?
I'll start off.  
* Escort missions.* I seriously despise escort missions. Its like the NPC you protecting just wants to make stuff harder than it is for you already. Getting in line of your fire,walking into enemy fire etc.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 14, 2014)

Anything that requires an npc being on your side is always a pain in the ass.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 14, 2014)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Anything that requires an npc being on your side is always a pain in the ass.


Like this one


----------



## The World (Feb 14, 2014)

nah


----------



## martryn (Feb 14, 2014)

Long, unskippable cutscenes that occur before major boss battles or hard segments of a game without an opportunity to save.  

Save points that are quite a ways away from hard boss battles and have tons of random encounters between the two.

Single player games that require online capabilities, especially as they pertain to Diablo 3's perma-death mode where the servers are shit and laggy when the screen has too many monsters on it.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah the check point starvation trope can be a pain too. I can tolerate it in games I am good at eg dmc 3 & 4 or ninja gaiden but still it hurts. 
I hate unskippable cutscenes more in comparison. Especially if its not an after boss fight cutscene. God of war 2 did this a few times.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Feb 14, 2014)

Any of the tropes that David Cage has created. So i pretty much hate the guy


----------



## Zaru (Feb 14, 2014)

martryn said:


> Long, unskippable cutscenes that occur before major boss battles or hard segments of a game without an opportunity to save.
> 
> Save points that are quite a ways away from hard boss battles and have tons of random encounters between the two.
> 
> Single player games that require online capabilities, especially as they pertain to Diablo 3's perma-death mode where the servers are shit and laggy when the screen has too many monsters on it.



You already listed several things that greatly annoy me in games. Are those "tropes" though?


----------



## Lulu (Feb 14, 2014)

Zaru said:


> You already listed several things that greatly annoy me in games. Are those "tropes" though?



The check point / save point starvation is a trope. 
Don't know about the other two but they may be.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

It pisses me off when developers sacrifice gameplay in favour of being movie-like. 

Also, turret sections and story/gameplay separation.

//HbS


----------



## Lulu (Feb 14, 2014)

I think they call it a skill now. Being able to watch a game play while you do nothing. Requires great skill. Nintendo hard stuff.  
@HBS, what is type of gameplay/story dissonance do you mean?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2014)

Luey said:


> @HBS, what is type of gameplay/story dissonance do you mean?


For example, your party has 9 members but you can only bring 3 into the battle.

//HbS


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 14, 2014)

Luey said:


> I think they call it a skill now. Being able to watch a game play while you do nothing. Requires great skill. Nintendo hard stuff.
> @HBS, what is type of gameplay/story dissonance do you mean?



Laura Croft getting all weepy after killing a dear and then murdering literally dozens of dudes not minutes later, Rambo style.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 14, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *Laura *Croft



Lara*. **


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 14, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Laura Croft getting all weepy after killing a dear and then murdering literally dozens of dudes not minutes later, Rambo style.



This.


----------



## Lulu (Feb 14, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> For example, your party has 9 members but you can only bring 3 into the battle.
> 
> //HbS


Oh yeah. Final fantasy XI had this. I wouldn't mind except I have to grind with each individual to max them out 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Laura Croft getting all weepy after killing a dear and then murdering literally dozens of dudes not minutes later, Rambo style.



Hahahaha. I think AC suffered this too. Ezio murders his way to boss then refuses to kill said boss for some moral reason. I find this dissonance funny after I am through with a game. It doesn't really annoy me. Just funny on a meta level.


----------

